# Any one up for a real challenge?



## HJ (24 Aug 2009)

How about trying this one, the Ötztaler Cycle Marathon, this year is full, but start training now for next year.

Mrs HJ's cousin is doing it this year...


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2009)

Now that is mental! 238km and over 5000m of climbing! 

I think 4 years training is required for that one!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2009)

I'd love to be good enough to do it .... but probably wouldn't even then .

All the best to Mrs HJ's cousin - so that's where she gets it from


----------



## HJ (25 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> I'd love to be good enough to do it .... but probably wouldn't even then .
> 
> All the best to Mrs HJ's cousin - so that's where she gets it from



She was the one who got him started, took him on his first cycle tour at the age of 10 (that was 20 years ago)...


----------



## bonj2 (25 Aug 2009)

that looks awesome - seriously considering it.


----------



## HJ (1 Sep 2009)

Well Mrs HJ cousin completed the ride in 11:30:40, he said it was a great ride. Looking at the finishers stats, there were only four entrants from the UK this year and one of those had a distinctly German name. So anyone going to fly the flag next year?


----------



## akaAndrew (1 Sep 2009)

I could be seriously interested in that.


----------



## akaAndrew (1 Sep 2009)

....very interested indeed. It looks brilliant. CC team by any chance? No advantages (that I can see from my cursory glance) to being in a team but it's a thought. Minimum of 5 per team.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> Well Mrs HJ cousin completed the ride in 11:30:40, he said it was a great ride. Looking at the finishers stats, there were only four entrants from the UK this year and one of those had a distinctly German name. So anyone going to fly the flag next year?


He must have a very comfy saddle  .... or a very sore ..... 


Well done he


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2009)

I really would love to do something like this. However, with my third child on the way, I have a feeling that training time may be a little limited for a wee while...


----------



## bonj2 (2 Sep 2009)

akaAndrew said:


> ....very interested indeed. It looks brilliant. CC team by any chance? No advantages (that I can see from my cursory glance) to being in a team but it's a thought. Minimum of 5 per team.



could meet up and share accomodation, might get a discount.

anybody else?

I've put my email address on the newsletter sign up box so hopefully they'll let me know when you can enter for 2010.


----------



## longers (2 Sep 2009)

Interested but it's dependant on finances, so only a maybe from me.

Gis a lift Bonj


----------



## bonj2 (2 Sep 2009)

hmm... i'd not thought of driving... how long do you think it would take to drive there?
I was thinking train, but that might be more of a pain in the arse than driving...
do you think it would be better to go hull-zeebrugge/rotterdam, or via calais?


----------



## Greenbank (2 Sep 2009)

If you want hilly events then look for Grimpeur Audax rides.

They'll probably be a lot easier to get to than the Alps (as long as you live near some real hills).

Plus you can start off with a shorter 100km ride (still with 2000m+ of climbing usually).

http://www.audax.uk.net/ then click on Calendar, then select "AAA only" as the ride type and hit "Show".

If you need/want time to train, and want a real challenge, then consider the Midlander Super Grimpeur from Sutton Coldfield. 26th June 2010. 300km and 5390m of climbing. Stunning ride, across the length of the Peak District, twice, and I certainly felt the hills when I did it this year.


----------



## yello (2 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> could meet up and share accomodation, might get a discount



Hopefully by then I'll have a camper van so that'll be my accommodation sorted!



Greenbank said:


> If you want hilly events then look for Grimpeur Audax rides.



I doubt I'd get _quite_ the same buzz!


----------



## HJ (2 Sep 2009)

Somehow I don't think the Peak District and the Alps really compare, added to which this is a rolling closed road event (without carpet tacks). No give me the Alps any day...


----------



## bonj2 (2 Sep 2009)

Greenbank said:


> If you want hilly events then look for Grimpeur Audax rides.
> 
> They'll probably be a lot easier to get to than the Alps (as long as you live near some real hills).


yeah but it's got this:






and tunnels!




(hopefully the cow won't be in the way though )
I've never done any riding abroad and the roads abroad are undoubtedly a way different experience to riding in britain. Probably for the better. An experience i wouldn't mind getting.




Greenbank said:


> Plus you can start off with a shorter 100km ride (still with 2000m+ of climbing usually).
> 
> http://www.audax.uk.net/ then click on Calendar, then select "AAA only" as the ride type and hit "Show".





Greenbank said:


> If you need/want time to train, and want a real challenge, then consider the Midlander Super Grimpeur from Sutton Coldfield. 26th June 2010. 300km and 5390m of climbing. Stunning ride, across the length of the Peak District, twice, and I certainly felt the hills when I did it this year.



and/or http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-4


----------



## iLB (3 Sep 2009)

i'd be interested for sure


----------



## arallsopp (3 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> i'd be interested for sure



Good on you. If anyone can do it, you can. 
Not for me yet, as I'm still in time-debt post July.
I'm also obliged to listen to Greenbank. When it comes to long distance rides, he knows his stuff.


----------



## Greenbank (3 Sep 2009)

My point was that you can wait for one special event a year (actually, there are quite a few like that: the Etape, Gran Fondo Italia, or truly bonkers stuff like the Raid Pyrenean).

Or ride one of more than a hundred similar hilly things that take place all over the UK throughout the year.

I guess it's whether you get your kicks from just riding the hills or it's the 'event' that creates more of a buzz for you. I'm definitely only really care about the former (that's not to say that riding for the 'event' buzz is wrong).


----------



## Greenbank (3 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> and/or http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-4



If I wasn't busy I'd be all over that ride. I mean, it's only another 400km on top of the Bryan Chapman 600, and I did that on fixed...


----------



## mr Mag00 (3 Sep 2009)

how the hell would you train for that? esp down in dorset?


----------



## bonj2 (3 Sep 2009)

Greenbank said:


> ...
> 
> I guess it's whether you get your kicks from just riding the hills or it's the 'event' that creates more of a buzz for you. I'm definitely only really care about the former (that's not to say that riding for the 'event' buzz is wrong).



My motivation is both of those, but I would say the 'event' buzz also incorporates the scenery, the general day out, etc.



Greenbank said:


> If I wasn't busy I'd be all over that ride. I mean, it's only another 400km on top of the Bryan Chapman 600, and I did that on fixed...



yes, and it's 4 days. I think it does include the devils bridge though... isn't that meant to be 1 in 4... i'd be pushing if i were on fixed there.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Sep 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> how the hell would you train for that? esp down in dorset?



Simple answer: By leaving dorset.


----------



## yello (3 Sep 2009)

Greenbank said:


> I guess it's whether you get your kicks from just riding the hills or it's the 'event' that creates more of a buzz for you. I'm definitely only really care about the former (that's not to say that riding for the 'event' buzz is wrong).



Is both allowed?  Rhetorical question obviously! But there's no either/or for me.


----------



## yello (3 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> I'm also obliged to listen to Greenbank.



Why? Is he telling you not to do it? 

I think using a hilly audax would be a good way to train. I've always found solo training really quite difficult (not once on the bike, but getting motivated to get there!) so having a fixed date and event is motivation. 

Aside; I really do miss audax, big time. My area of France is sadly an audax-free zone and whilst there are local club randonnées during summer months, they are 100km max and rarely that much. There is nothing over winter. My LEL training was done solo, on self plotted routes, as non of my club mates will ride much over 150km.


----------

